# Radio Shack Mini Audio Amplifier



## TeleToons (Aug 13, 2014)

Want one of these for a signal tracer. Since Radio Shack will not ship to Canada, has anyone found a similar item that is available up here ? Looking for one of these http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062620

Stuck this post here since it is for amp repair, please move it if it does not belong :smile-new:


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Since it's "amp repair" figured this might work. 
http://www.instructables.com/id/Portable-Amplifier-Speaker-1/
These guys say they have it. Under audio amplifiers and adapters. Not too sure whether they'll ship to Canada but I did a quick cruise of the site and there's some interesting things in there. 
http://www.xtalman.com/


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

For the purpose of a signal tracer, any simple little powered speaker for a computer should to the job. Probably find one at your local thrift shop, garage sale, etc.


----------



## TeleToons (Aug 13, 2014)

Ah, never thought of a computer speaker, got a few of those. Thanks for the links !


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Just a thought....somewhere in a box I have one of those belt 'amps' for guitar hero or some such. I believe I paid 2 bits for it at a garage sale. Hooked up to a real guitar it doesn't particularly work but all it is is a small battery powered speaker.


----------

